# Are these BMX pedals?



## rcommbikes (Apr 8, 2015)

One of our volunteers suffered a disastrous fire. Here are some photos of burned pedals that he would like to replace. he bought them from Nashbar, and as best he can determine, they were made by Wellgo. He had them on a recumbent trike. I've posted in the "Wanted to buy" forum but I'm not even sure what to call them. So, my questions:

Are they BMX pedals?

Can anyone identify them as to brand etc.?

Of course, if anyone has some they are willing to sell, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## mongeese (Apr 8, 2015)

pa-kua


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Sweet


----------

